# Roamio Upgrade while Preserving Recordings - Possible?



## rterzi (Sep 15, 2006)

Apologies if this info is someplace else, but I'm having a hard time finding a definitive answer:

Is there currently (Spring 2014) any way to upgrade a Roamio drive while preserving recordings?

(I have Time Warner Cable, so I can't copy off my recordings any other way.)

Is there any newer version of JMFS than 1.4 - https://github.com/krbaker/jmfs ?

Thanks


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

rterzi said:


> Apologies if this info is someplace else, but I'm having a hard time finding a definitive answer:
> 
> Is there currently (Spring 2014) any way to upgrade a Roamio drive while preserving recordings?
> 
> ...


If there were a newer version of jmfs than 1.04, I suspect that the guy who wrote it, comer, would edit this post

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8143047#post8143047

to announce it.

He has not done so.

As far as I know jmfs won't do you any good with a Roamio anyway.

(with the exception of using the

ddrescue

utility on it to "Xerox" the drive to another at least as large as a sort of back up, but

ddrescue

is available elsewhere, like the Ultimate Boot CD, and the MFS Live cd v1.4 has a similar utility

dd_rescue

available on it.

I'd suspect that most any Live Linux type boot cd would have one or the other or both available.)


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

rterzi said:


> Apologies if this info is someplace else, but I'm having a hard time finding a definitive answer:
> 
> Is there currently (Spring 2014) any way to upgrade a Roamio drive while preserving recordings?
> 
> ...


Not at this time, some people are working on this but it may be some time if ever that we get the tools to do this, for you an external drive may be your best option to expand the record space.

Another option is to put in the bigger drive in now and then put back the original drive to watch some of the recordings (don't make any new recordings) until you have watched all you need from the old drive. This option is a pain, unless you can leave the cover off and get a SATA extension cable and leave the hard drive outside the box for easy exchange.


----------

